# 2 badis badis bengalis in a 10 gallon tank?



## smeercaes (May 26, 2013)

Hello,
is it possible to put 2 badis badis bengalis in an 10 gallon aquarium or is this to small?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

it would probably work... But, you can have no shrimp or other crustaceans like crayfish in there, because the badis hunt them and eat them in nature, it's their food, so anything of that kind would probably end up in their tummies... I think I saw in another thread you had another tank in which you had shrimp in, maybe try to breed them a lot and feed the badis some shrimp every now and then, like once a week. Get the shrimplings and dump 'em in the badis tank as soon as they hatch... Badis surely prefer live food to flakes...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say........NOOOOO if it is two males or two females (?) and yes for a pair. 

I have only kept scarlet badis before though.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah i meant it would work if it were a pair..


----------



## smeercaes (May 26, 2013)

Okay! I think I have enough shrimps in my big aquarium to feed them sometimes! I also want to buy a thing to breed artemia. 
I think that's a good meal to.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

for the artemia, try sera's artemia mix. It's all ready, fill up a container with like 500ml of water as it says and dump the contents in. It has all salts etc inside, no need for messes with baking soda, salts etc., but, however, that's if you are willing to spend some money. I get my packets at about 1 to 1.5 euro each and each packet has i think about 20g in it, with about 3 euros you can get a whole 200g of eggs or so, if you find some eggs. I personally don't put the whole content of the mix each time, it says it is a 1 day share, but I have found that the quantity is huge, so I dump just about 1/3 each time and feed the fish. I also don't feed artemia really often, so when I do, I don't have a problem with spending a extra euro or so...


----------

